# Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, je sais que ceci a déjà été demandé plusieurs fois mais je ne trouve pas la solution, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15 pouces 2018 avec Touch Bar et je n'arrive pas à installer Windows grâce à BootCamp quand je lance l'application on m'affiche le message d'erreur suivant: 
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.
 aidez moi c'est assez urgent s.v.p.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *StoleZz
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

d'accord voici le résultat 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         162.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                80.7 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +162.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            112.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +679.5 MB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS Epic Games Launcher     679.4 MB   disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Je suppose que tu veux supprimer ces partitions et récupérer leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* ? -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                80.7 GB    disk0s4
```


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

Oui c'est ça pour pourvoir lancer le bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > *b)* supprime la partition *OSXRESERVED* > *c)* récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* > *d)* affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            135.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +679.5 MB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS Epic Games Launcher     679.4 MB   disk4s1
```


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

```
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 88.685.576.192 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250.685.575.168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250.684.547.072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.63) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (547714+2) bitmap address (1adbe)
```
 il y avait ca au début puis il y a eu ça 

```
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 88.685.576.192 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250.685.575.168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250.684.547.072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.63) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (547714+2) bitmap address (1adbe)
```
 et après ça il y a eu la disk list que j'ai envoyé plus tôt


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

C'était trop long je pouvais ps tout mettre en un seul message


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Tout l'espace est récupéré. Tu peux relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

j'ai une autre erreur après le lancement de l'assistant BootCamp:
Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.

c'est la deuxième fois c'est suit a cette erreur que je ne pouvais plus lancer Boot Camp.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Pour l'installation proprement dite de Windows - je ne suis pas compétent. Attends une visite de *Locke* dans ton fil.


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2018)

@StoleZz
Arrête de répondre partout, j'ai déjà déplacé tes autres réponses ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/une-...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1310773/ ...merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## str (28 Novembre 2018)

StoleZz a dit:


> j'ai une autre erreur après le lancement de l'assistant BootCamp:
> Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.
> 
> c'est la deuxième fois c'est suit a cette erreur que je ne pouvais plus lancer Boot Camp.


J'ai le même problème et j'ai in mon Wifi fonctionne avec la fibre. Comment chercher une version complète du mois d'avril?


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2018)

str a dit:


> J'ai le même problème et j'ai in mon Wifi fonctionne avec la fibre. Comment chercher une version complète du mois d'avril?


Franchement c'est extrêmement dur ! Sérieusement avec Google, tu as ça lorsque tu tapes *windows 10* et le premier lien est celui-ci... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...lien que j'ai du cité une bonne centaine de fois dans cette même section.

Donc...



...et impérativement en 64 bits. A priori il y a eu un correctif pour iCloud avec la version d'octobre 2018 qui posait un problème. On peut donc maintenant l'utiliser.


----------



## str (28 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Franchement c'est extrêmement dur ! Sérieusement avec Google, tu as ça lorsque tu tapes *windows 10* et le premier lien est celui-ci... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...lien que j'ai du cité une bonne centaine de fois dans cette même section.
> 
> Donc...
> 
> ...


Merci mais celui j'ai essayé depuis le début, mais en effet la dernière version ne fonctionne pas sur le nouveau MacBook Pro. Mais tout va bien j'ai aussi réussi.


----------

